# Iowa fishing



## Words_cant_say (Mar 22, 2004)

I was just curious, since we're practically neighbors, anyone fish Iowa frequently in here? I'm always looking for some new spots here.


----------



## Words_cant_say (Mar 22, 2004)

Let me give a little background here. I'm new here, and love the idea of a forum for fishing. I just want to know if there is one for Iowa similar to this, or if people from Iowa are on here?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't think there are too many Iowans on this website, but you are more than welcome to share your opinions, tips, tactics and observations with us. And we will with you.

You live anywhere near Albia where the new record buck was shot last fall? That thing was a freak!


----------

